
Marin Software Partners Working Paper (1982) - talboito
http://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/e5/chapter2_2.html
======
drallison
The growth of Autodesk and it's environment is wonderfully documented by John
Walker and posted to his web site,
[http://www.fourmiab.ch](http://www.fourmiab.ch). There are also other goodies
there as well. The Autodesk Papers is worth the read by anyone doing a start-
up.

